# Driving in the wind.



## lenny (Jan 25, 2008)

Gale force winds today, not my favourite driving conditions,it had my littleTraffic high top all over the place,could'nt wait to put it to bed tonight.
Any of you have the same probs. or is it just me being a wimp.
I had a bad experience a few years ago whilst entering the Humber bridge in my vw camper in high winds,I felt as though my van was being pushed so badly to one side that my rear offside wheel lifted off the deck for a moment causing the wheel to spin,thankfully a truck driver behind me spotted my distressed state so overtook me and stayed along side me(shielding me from the wind)  till the danger was over,then sped off into the distance.
I'll be forever indebted to that man
Tell us your bad experiences


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jan 25, 2008)

You are not eating and drinking enough!!


----------



## cas (Jan 25, 2008)

They deff didnt think about the wind when mine was designed its all over the place


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 25, 2008)

Lenny

They used to double up the high siders on the Forth Bridge, when it was high winds.

They dont do it now, which makes a lot of sense, obviously not if your a high sider


----------



## Trevor (Jan 25, 2008)

Let the wind blow high let the wind blow low Lenny where's your troosers


----------



## Don (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Lenny, stayed in today the winds kept me awake most of the night, then took a look at the trees around the house and decided not worth going out. One of the many benifits of been retired..
Bad scenes on the A1, fortunately no injuries.

Don


----------



## Trevor (Jan 25, 2008)

Got to fix my fence when the wind stops, the wind has got a lot to answer for like Lenny said it blowing a hooligian in the north east


----------



## lenny (Jan 25, 2008)

cas said:


> They deff didnt think about the wind when mine was designed its all over the place



Many different vans on this site,I wonder who has the best,wind resistant van in their own opinion, I would imagine a lowliner with a wide tracking would be favourite.

Do they make Hummer motorhomes


----------



## lenny (Jan 25, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Got to fix my fence when the wind stops, the wind has got a lot to answer for like Lenny said it blowing a hooligian in the north east



Let the neighbour fix it, make on you did'nt notice


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 25, 2008)

Not had a problem today down here in the Midlands.

I do agree though that driving anything with high sides in any sort of wind is not nice.  Bl***y hard work and down right scary.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 25, 2008)

lenny said:


> Let the neighbour fix it, make on you did'nt notice



As much as i dont like my neighbours i cant do that its my fence, and its got about 15ft  gap in it now, the wind has just liad it flat sod it 
But anyway Lenny if you are offering to do it feel free matey, you could get here in about 3o mins from your house.
I will put the kettle on now how many sugars.


----------



## lenny (Jan 25, 2008)

Trevor said:


> As much as i dont like my neighbours i cant do that its my fence, and its got about 15ft  gap in it now, the wind has just liad it flat sod it
> But anyway Lenny if you are offering to do it feel free matey, you could get here in about 3o mins from your house.
> I will put the kettle on now how many sugars.



I'd love to help you but, what with my back, oooohh, I don't know, anyway ,got loads to do this weekend with so little daylight to do it in.
God I hate the winter


----------



## Trevor (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry i think we are well of the topic so i am not posting here .


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 25, 2008)

lenny said:


> Gale force winds today, not my favourite driving conditions,it had my littleTraffic high top all over the place,could'nt wait to put it to bed tonight.
> Any of you have the same probs. or is it just me being a wimp.
> I had a bad experience a few years ago whilst entering the Humber bridge in my vw camper in high winds,I felt as though my van was being pushed so badly to one side that my rear offside wheel lifted off the deck for a moment causing the wheel to spin,thankfully a truck driver behind me spotted my distressed state so overtook me and stayed along side me(shielding me from the wind)  till the danger was over,then sped off into the distance.
> I'll be forever indebted to that man
> Tell us your bad experiences



Like I said a Dram of what your on please Lenny, Humber bridge my arse! were there any Trolls underneath..  trip... trap... trip... trap...


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 25, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Like I said a Dram of what your on please Lenny, Humber bridge my arse! were there any Trolls underneath..  trip... trap... trip... trap...



Ahum, I might have made a humungous mistake here knowing you lot, putting Humber bridge and arse in the same sentence. So Please be considerate of any heamhoroidal circumstances that may/ may not be being experienced when penning your reply........ yours in total admiration of your esteemed staytus on this site .....your ,,,,, oh bo****ks.....no........I'm outa here.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 2, 2008)

Low profiles and high tops are better in a head wind. However a bad cross wind kills most high sided commercial type vehicles and conversions. I find it's best to drop the speed right down and seek the nearest refuge if time allows.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

shortcircuit said:


> Lenny
> 
> They used to double up the high siders on the Forth Bridge, when it was high winds.
> 
> They dont do it now, which makes a lot of sense, obviously not if your a high sider



Yes, I have been doubled up several times and as you say, they don't do it any more as easier to just shut the bridges to high siders.
Once, I was going along the A1 with the tractor unit running about 18 inches inside the white line and the trailer was following about 1 foot outside the white line
Even doubled up on the Pont du Normandie bridge,just after it opened


----------



## sammclouis (Feb 2, 2008)

only once have i had trouble with wind!!!!!!!!!
it was the day after i went out to the raj mahal in oswestry...........PHEW!!!! that was 1 rough day......LOL...


----------



## mick (Feb 29, 2008)

hi lenny , got 1 for top of list my Autoquest 270 just dosn't like wind , knocked 20 mph off normal driving speed .Took 3 hrs to get to Doncaster from Middlesbrough. side winds a b*tch .


----------



## Trevor (Feb 29, 2008)

mick said:


> hi lenny , got 1 for top of list my Autoquest 270 just dosn't like wind , knocked 20 mph off normal driving speed .Took 3 hrs to get to Doncaster from Middlesbrough. side winds a b*tch .


And a lot more fuel Mick i bet.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2008)

mick said:


> hi lenny , got 1 for top of list my Autoquest 270 just dosn't like wind , knocked 20 mph off normal driving speed .Took 3 hrs to get to Doncaster from Middlesbrough. side winds a b*tch .



Hi ,Mick, thanks for that,I was beginning to think it was just me being paranoid regarding side wind,but, just like cycling ,have you noticed the wind is always against you and never a tail wind to help you on your way.

Anyway , welcome to the club and up the Boro.


----------



## mick (Feb 29, 2008)

soz forgotten to mention 2lt petrol round trip cost £80 don't know mpg


----------



## sundown (Feb 29, 2008)

I remember years ago, driving to blackpool 
in a mk1 luton transit
the headwind on the A74 was so bad 
I only got 35mph most of the way
I had to spend the night in blackpool (yuk)
before heading back the next day!


----------



## mick (Feb 29, 2008)

that a long drive to a NICE town / lol.


----------

